# Remington 700 BDL 300 win mag.



## rslscobra (Feb 28, 2006)

Hello,

Wondering if anyone could tell me if this is a good price on this rifle.
If you have one feel free to tell me how you like it.

DESCRIPTION: Remington 700 BDL(Custom Deluxe) 300 Win Mag, rated 90%, few very minor handling marks, which are hard to see. Comes with a Simmons 4.5 x 14 x 40 ATV Scope with adjustable Objective, mounted with Leupold mounts and rings. Rifle has been fired approx. 80 times. Also has the locking feature on the bolt, so must be 2001 yr. or newer.

Price $495.00 is this resonable, I thought it was?

Here is the link: http://www.gunsamerica.com/guns/976712445.htm


Thanks in advance for your reply.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

was all of that brand new (Ruger M-77 Mk II) with NO scope. i would say it's a good price as long as it's in great shape


----------



## rslscobra (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks,

I hope so, because I bought it! They say its in excellent shape and that they have been selling on the net for a long time and never had a gun returned. We'll see shortly, should have it by Friday I hope.

My only concern is the scope, but it is nitrogen purged and water proof, fog / shock proof.

DEARBORN HTS, MICHIGAN HERE......


----------



## Mell (Apr 17, 2006)

Sounds like a good deal. I have a remingotn 700 BDL custom deluxe in .270 WIN. I love it. It is my deer gun. It is also great for a trip to the range as it is very accurate. I love the remington 700s.You'll love yours too! If you don't like the scope check out the leupolds. They make a great scope for the price and come with a lifetime warranty. I've never had to use the warranty on mine. Enjoy it!


----------



## rslscobra (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks,

I bought this for a Black bear hunt this August. I didn't want to take my Remington Model 4, 30-06, semi-auto. I'm just a bolt action man and came across the 700 bdl 300 win mag w/ scope, which I thought was a good price. I was looking for a 30-06, 7mm or 300wm bolt action. My model 4 is more of a collector gun thats why I didn't want to take it in the woods, plus was another way to talk the wife into a new toy, lol, she took the bait.


----------



## mydogisscout (Jun 24, 2005)

just research your ammo and the ballistics and don't go too heavy on bullet weights


----------



## M1Garand (Apr 12, 2006)

Sounds like you got a great gun at a decent price. I'm not the biggest fan of Simmons but you can always put it on eBay if you don't like it and put it towards another.


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Actually, you may want to go with a heavier bullet on bear if they're close range. I have that same rifle minus the Simmons and I have had a horrible time with it on deer under 50 yards. I've tried everything. The best round I've found so far is a Hornady Custom BTSP 165 gr. and even then my deer have run for a ways with a perfect double lung shot. Remington 180 gr. Pointed Soft Points were 10 times worse.

Don't go cheap on ammo or use a slug out of the old trusty 12 ga.


----------



## rslscobra (Feb 28, 2006)

I am going to try Federal Premium "TBBC" 180gr. ammo. I did some research (see link below) and feel that these should work fine. Any input would help. 


http://www.gun-tests.com/performance/oct97gggwinmags.html


----------



## uptracker (Jul 27, 2004)

Nice...thanks.

I should have mentioned that it shoots good, but the my rounds just seem to tear through on close range game with minor damage. I just gotta find something that puts a wallop on em' instead of a pin hole through each side.

I'm putting that gun up until I have some long range shots again. I'll be buying a Rem. 750 in .270 soon!


----------



## Mags (Apr 10, 2002)

I've got the same gun/caliber but with a Redfield 3x9 wideview scope with Conetrol mounts on it. I don't use it anymore, but bought it sometime in the mid/late '70's. The $495 you paid seems to be a pretty good deal, and for that price, if you don't like the scope, you can dump it and put on whatever you like. When I did shoot it, I used the Rem. CoreLokt 180gr. pointed loads, and never had a problem getting a very good 3 shot test group at 100yds......about the size of a quarter, and once I recall they were like a dime, which was fantastic for me. There are so many more good loading available nowadays that you should really have alot of fun putting your new baby to the test. Enjoy!!!


----------

